# Remembering



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for all of your losses. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry crusier. Everything has to go home, each and everyone of us called back. Man plans, god laughs.

The feeling of loss comes from the great love you have.

The more you love something, the more it hurts.

Find comfort in knowing that when you're called home, Mooney will be there, waiting for you.

Nothing ever really dies as long as their memory lives in your heart.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry for your losses Cruiser. It's never easy to say goodbye or let go of those we love. I still cry occasionally when I ride past my first mare's grave marker, she's been gone for over 20 years. Don't let the hurt cloud the happiness you shared. It gets easier, but it does take time and it never goes away completely. 

A favorite poem of mine

Somewhere, somewhere
In time's own space,
There must be some sweet pastured place....
Where creeks sing on and tall trees grow,
Some paradise where horses go.
For by the love that guides my pen,
I know great horses live again.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone, no one here goes any where near Mooney's grave I didn't keep her home but she was brought here in the end, it is marked with larger rocks around it in between two apple trees. The man that buried her didn't make us pay because he was upset, when he came right as she fell, I think if he stuck around any longer he would have ended up crying too, and he didn't even know her. 

Last year was bad as far as death and illness in my family, 4 people, 2 animals I knew well died, and about 12 more died within the community most related to the people I live with. 1 suicide on the other half of my family. A lot of people would like it if it never happened. 

In the end I promised Mooney I would keep to the day she died (she had been in seven or eight homes before me) and I did just wish it had been a little longer. 

Again thanks


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I know how you feel...my Toot man passed this time back in 2010. He would have been 23 today. TOOT the horse

I miss him more and more every day, people say with time it gets better but my heart hurts more and more everyday. I do hope they are right, and I try to think he is in a better place but its hard because I am selfish and I want him her with me.

I am so sorry for your lose and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I think when we lose people and animals in cluster deaths it is doubly painful. 
In my case my Father passed away, and on Christmas Eve, we lost the POA he bought for us 19 years ago. 
My heart aches all the time.
Just know we will see them when I our time comes. Makes dying easier.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Solomon shares his wisdom with us on this subject in verse 20.

*Ecclesiastes 3:18-22
*

18 I also said to myself, “As for humans, God tests them so that they may see that they are like the animals. 19 Surely the fate of human beings is like that of the animals; the same fate awaits them both: As one dies, so dies the other. All have the same breath[c]; humans have no advantage over animals. Everything is meaningless. 20 All go to the same place; all come from dust, and to dust all return. 21 Who knows if the human spirit rises upward and if the spirit of the animal goes down into the earth?” 

22 So I saw that there is nothing better for a person than to enjoy their work, because that is their lot. For who can bring them to see what will happen after them? 

To borrow from Psalms:

For his anger is but for a moment,
and his favor is for a lifetime.
Weeping may tarry for the night,
but joy comes with the morning.


—Psalm 30:5


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks, I sure hope Mooney is there when it is my time if she isn't, it sure as heck wouldn't be my heaven.


----------

